# problema xorg-server 1.5[RISOLTO]

## mattylux

anche io ho fatto l'aggiornamento dell'intro sistema ein ultimo mi trovo che il mio xorg-x11 non c-e p[iu ma xorg-server 1.5 questo e il mio xorg.conf..

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0   "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

 EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option      "AutoAddDevices"   "False"

 EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc101"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

Section "Monitor"

        DisplaySize       300   220     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "LGP"

        ModelName    "657"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Option     "NoAccel"                    # [<bool>]

        Option     "SWcursor"                   # [<bool>]

        Option     "ColorKey"                   # <i>

        Option     "CacheLines"                 # <i>

        Option     "Dac6Bit"

        Option     "DRI"

        Option     "NoDDC"

        Option     "ShowCache"

        Option     "XvMCSurfaces"

        Option     "PageFlip"

        Identifier  "card0"

        Driver      "intel"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

      BoardName   "Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

se aggiungo questa stringa dovrebbe dire che e falso e confinuare a usare il conf normale di sempre...

```
Section "ServerFlags"

    Option      "AutoAddDevices"   "False"

 EndSection 
```

se qualcuno mi puo dare una mano ve ne sarei grato ora che andava tutto non ci voleva questo fastidioso incoveniente 

pero non volgio dire delle scemenze se eliminassi xorg-server e rimmetterie xorg-x11 con emerge non penso che si possa 

grazie

----------

## k01

il pacchetto xorg-server c'era anche prima ovviamente, solo che era la versione 1.3. esattamente non ho capito quale sia il tuo problema, non ti parte più xorg oppure hai solo qualche problemino con le periferiche di input mouse e tastiera?

hai già dato un'occhiata qui: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml

e qui: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-753314.html

aggiungendo quella riga dovresti disabilitare l'uso di hal per il riconoscimento delle periferiche di input. ci hai già provato e continuano a non funzionare?

----------

## cloc3

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pero non volgio dire delle scemenze se eliminassi xorg-server e rimmetterie xorg-x11 con emerge non penso che si possa 
> 
> grazie

 

desideri fare un downgrade?

te lo sconsiglio, perché il nuovo xorg-server è molto migliore dei precedenti, e appena ti sarai ambientato ne sarai contento.

per prima cosa. ad esempio, sappi che non serve più mantenere un file xorg.conf dentro la cartella /etc/X11, perché viene generato automaticamente, con altissima probabilità di successo.

fai una copia di backup del tuo vecchio xorg.xonf e poi rimuovilo dalla posizione attuale.

leggi anche le cose che ti ha detto The Extremer e preoccupati, soprattutto, di avere caricato tutti i driver necessari per il tuo hardware.

----------

## mattylux

ciao ma che cosa posso fare fare copia incolla del mio xorg.conf fare nano ed incollarlo da un altro editor nuovo ed salvarlo con un altro nome anche soltanto xorg-server???

rimuovendolo

```
rm -rf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

----------

## mattylux

si il problema che non mi parte piu il sistema grafico pero se magari mettento #RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

allora facendo startx partiva tutto bene ma non funziona ne il mouse e nemmeno la tastiera cavoli andava tutto bene ero perfino riuscito a fare andare vlc tanti programmi che avevo installato dopo il emerge -uNDuv world eraquesto erro andato tutto bene 

dopo una intera giornata di update poi ho riavvia e ecco qui il problema con xorg-server 1.5...

comunque mi da errore quando faccio startx

```

hostname: Unknown host

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.16343

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.21.5 i686

Current Operating System: Linux bt 2.6.21.5 #4 SMP Thu Apr 10 04:23:56 GMT 2008 i686

Build Date: 17 April 2009  12:01:08PM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Apr 17 12:58:25 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Parse error on line 11 of section Files in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf

        "RgbPath" is not a valid keyword in this section.

(EE) Problem parsing the config file

(EE) Error parsing the config file

Fatal server error:

no screens found

giving up.

xinit:  Connection refused (errno 111):  unable to connect to X server

xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error.

```

----------

## cloc3

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> ...

 

ti spieghi   malissimo,  ma la cosa più sensata è che tu non abbia compilato i driver necesssari per il tuo sistema.

prova a lanciare un emerge -pvuDN xorg-x11 e, probabilmente, ti verrà proposto di emergere i pacchetti mancanti per il tuo sistema.

controlla di avere impostato, dentro /etc/make.conf, la variabile INPUT_DEVICES, contente almeno le seguenti voci: evdev keyboard mouse .

inoltre, non dimenticare di inserire il nome della tua scheda grafica nella variabile VIDEO_CARDS e di inserire la useflag hal.

----------

## mattylux

```
bt / # emerge -pvuDN xorg-x11

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2009c [2009b] USE="nls" 172 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.6-r2 [1.2.18.1-r2] 300 kB

```

questo e il risultato ma io ti ho detto che ho dato il comando per l'aggiornamento e finito update e successo che non mi e piu partito nulla soltanto se mettevo come commento ##RgbPath "/usr/share/X11/rgb" allora il sistema partiva ma quando arrivavo al login non riuscivo a fare nulla perche la tastiera e il mause non rispondevano piu

----------

## k01

RgbPath lo devi tenere commentato. se proprio non vuoi utilizzare le policies di hal per controllare mouse e tastiera, come c'è scritto nella guida, o compili con la flag -hal, oppure aggiungi a xorg.conf

```
Option      "AutoAddDevices"   "False" 
```

visto che la tastiera smette di funzionare quando lanci xorg, ti consiglio di connetterti via ssh con un altro computer e killare xorg durante le varie prove, così eviti di dover resettare brutalmente la macchina ogni volta

----------

## mattylux

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0   "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

 EndSection

Section "Files"

        #RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc101"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        DisplaySize       300   220     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "LGP"

        ModelName    "657"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Option     "NoAccel"                    # [<bool>]

        Option     "SWcursor"                   # [<bool>]

        Option     "ColorKey"                   # <i>

        Option     "CacheLines"                 # <i>

        Option     "Dac6Bit"

        Option     "DRI"

        Option     "NoDDC"

        Option     "ShowCache"

        Option     "XvMCSurfaces"

        Option     "PageFlip"

        Identifier  "card0"

        Driver      "intel"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option      "AutoAddDevices"   "False"

 EndSection

```

pesi che cosi possaandare ora???

----------

## mattylux

ora sono riuscito a farlo partire ma pero il mouse non funziona e se entro da utente non ci sono nemmeno le barre del menu soltanto se entro da root il desktop e completo ma sempre il mouse non funziona..

----------

## cloc3

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> ma sempre il mouse non funziona..

 

cosa restituisce un grep mouse /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?

e cosa accade se digiti un cat /dev/input/mice da teminale?

----------

## mattylux

```

bt / # grep mouse /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so: undefined symbol: miPointerGetMotionEvents

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (loader failed, 7)

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(EE) No Input driver matching `mouse'

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation
```

e facendo cat /dev/input/mice mi da che si muove il culsore del mouse dentro il teminale scrivendo

----------

## cloc3

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so: undefined symbol: miPointerGetMotionEvents
> ...

 

non so esattamente quale sia la causa di questo errore, ma è difficile sperare di utilizzare il mouse prima di averlo risolto.

prova a ricompilare il pacchetto x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

successivamente, quale che sia il risultato, lancia il comando revdep-rebuild

----------

## mattylux

ok ora provo subito a ricompilare il pacchetto anche ieri sera con google ho provato ha are una riceraca generale 

ma non ho trovato tanta roba molta in inglese che io non e che me la cavo bene anzi non lo so proprio...

comunque ora faccio quello che mi hai detto poi ti posto il risulltato

ciao

----------

## mattylux

ho gia ricompilato il pacchetto per niente da fare il risultato rimane uguale

```

bt / # grep mouse /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so: undefined symbol: miPointerGetMotionEvents

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (loader failed, 7)

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(EE) No Input driver matching `mouse'

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation
```

ho dato anche il comando revdep-rebuild

```

bt / # revdep-rebuild

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 100% ]

```

poi se avete qualche altra cosa oppure idea di come fare ben venga

----------

## mattylux

```

bt / # grep mouse /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd' or 'mouse' will be disabled.

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

```

ora mi ha dato questo facendo una modifica 

```

#Section "Device"

#        #Option     "NoAccel"                  # [<bool>]

#        #Option     "SWcursor"                 # [<bool>]

#        #Option     "ColorKey"                 # <i>

#        #Option     "CacheLines"               # <i>

#        #Option     "Dac6Bit"

#        #Option     "DRI"

#        #Option     "NoDDC"

#        #Option     "ShowCache"

#       #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"

#       #Option     "PageFlip"

#       #Identifier  "card0"

#       #Driver      "intel"

#       #VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

#       #BoardName   "Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller"

#       #BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

#EndSection

```

penso che dovrebbe andare ora

----------

## mattylux

funziona ora va anche il mouse pero c'e un altro problema che  quando entro come utente le barre laterali non ci sono

e se vado anche  nel menu panel non si apre nemmeno e tutti gli altri si che problema potra essere ora 

pero da root si il desktop e completo..

----------

